# Happy Birthday to me!!!



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

OK, I've got the biggest grin on my face after what has been a GREAT day as my upgraditus has been cured - I think!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope you got sunglasses too







Looks great.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Many happy returns. Your new machine looks a bit grubby and possibly defective to me. But I'll take a look just to be sure - send it to me and ask Rocket for another.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks ace! I need something like this in my life!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday and Damn You! I'm so jealous. Soon a Rocket will be mine


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Only problem is that its too big and heavy to lug to extract like you did with the classic!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm predicting a spate of Rocket purchases coming on.

Happy Birthday from Coffee Forums UK!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ben! Your machine is so beautiful! Does she have a name?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That is stunning! Your health to having it!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good to see the mini-e go to a worthy , loving home


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm absolutely LOVING life with the Rocket!!! To say my wife is slightly worried about me is an absolute understatement!

Not sure on a name yet, but I'm sure one will come soon enough!!!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to hear it Ben! Any chance of some video/pics?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

How are you coping with cooling flushes?

Amazing birthday presents!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Happy birthday! Looks very shiny.

Causing a bit of upgraditis here now too, I want to go to Bella Barista tomorrow for beans ... possibly. Oh dear.


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> How are you coping with cooling flushes?
> 
> Amazing birthday presents!


Yeah not bad, usually back flush it two or three times before turning her off. Really impressed with the 'down to earth' user guide!


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

funinacup said:


> Glad to hear it Ben! Any chance of some video/pics?


Have put a couple of pics on the 1st pag of this thread. It's a pain to put pics on here as I pretty much use my iPad for web stuff. I'll get some more up at the weekend though


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> How are you coping with cooling flushes?
> 
> Amazing birthday presents!


Ooops! Sorry, completely mis-read your post. Cooling flushes aren't really a problem as I always flushed my Gaggia when temp surfing! I find that they're only really required though when the machine has been sat (switched on) for a while.

It's so nice to not have to wait for the steam wand to reach pressure!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Just out of interest, does the rocket have a pressurestat and/or any other way to control brew water temperature?


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Just out of interest, does the rocket have a pressurestat and/or any other way to control brew water temperature?


Nope, not as far as I'm aware. It has the boiler and pump gauges on the front and from what I've read you can adjust various things by opening her up. I'm real happy with my experience thus far though, but am always on the lookout for recommended tweaks of course!


----------

